# Berger & Argenti and E Carrillo Cigar Pens



## aggromere (Sep 2, 2010)

Here are a couple of cigar replica pens I made over the last couple of days in between making a million regular cigar pen kits with cigar labels on them.

The Berger & Argenti distributor wants 6 pens like this (in a couple of different styles).  It's an unusual cigar (gets a rating of 92) so they are very good smokes.  The little tang sticking out of the end by the warning label is a tightly wound core of long leaf tobacco.  You light this first and it keeps the ash on the cigar a long time and it never goes out.  Some new design for cigars.

The E Carrillo is made by Ernesto Carrillo a cigar maker in Miami.  He used to make all the Gloria Cubana cigars until he sold the brand to General Cigar about 15 years ago.  Now he makes these occassionally.  They are fairly hard to come by.  It is the favorite cigar of a local cigar store owner.

The Carrillo is Amboyna Burl and the Berger & Argenti is Brown Mallee Burl.  I used to really like the Amboyna for cigars but I think the Mallee looks a lot more realistic.  I think they are both attractive.  I left them shiny per the customers request.  I usually dull the finish (except on the label) with fine steel wool.

I used my new metal lathe for all the drilling and squaring.  I was able to make the top of the Berger & Argenti so short by cutting the tube way down and step drilling the top to just barely fitting the nib end.  I don't think I could have done this as well on my Jet.


----------



## SDB777 (Sep 2, 2010)

Very unique pen you have there!  I like the way it looks, but wonder about the grip area for writting....how does it handle?  Have you had any feedback from buyers?



Amazing work!





Scott (someone is always thinking faster then I) B


----------



## Steve Busey (Sep 2, 2010)

Great job Peter!

What did you use for the "ash" on the Carrillo/Ambonya?


----------



## animefan (Sep 2, 2010)

Those look awesome


----------



## boxerman (Sep 2, 2010)

Those are very nice you did a excellent job.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Sep 2, 2010)

Man those are sweet. I have to find some cigar labels so I can play with some ideas.


----------



## mrburls (Sep 3, 2010)

Nice job Peter, Like the woods you chose for pens. 

Keith "mrburls"


----------



## OLDMAN5050 (Sep 3, 2010)

just wondering what kit are you using for these? these are the best replicas I have looked at.


----------



## darrylm (Sep 3, 2010)

those are some pretty cool looking pens!
fantastic job!


----------



## aggromere (Sep 3, 2010)

These are both from El Presidente Kits.  The ash is from a piece of black dyed BEB.  Only a few that I have gotten are dyed all the way through.  It makes a nice ash end I think.  I usually make the pens the exact size as the cigar but scaled both of these down a little just to make them a little easier to write with.


----------



## Rfturner (Sep 4, 2010)

someone may accidentally mistake it for the real deal. Great job on those


----------



## Halfcaff (Sep 4, 2010)

Well done Peter! Those are excellent. Glad you are getting good business. I still like the brown mallee best but the amboyna looks great too. That is interesting you are having customers wanting the shiny finish. I have recently seen the same thing. The last four I have sold they wanted the shiny CA finish.


----------



## wizard (Sep 4, 2010)

WOW !!  They are all great. You learned fast how to use that metal lathe !!


----------



## aggromere (Sep 4, 2010)

Yea, I think it makes the pens stand out more.  I'm having some success with the cigar label pens as well Halfcaff.  They are just some cigar pen kits made from the same kind of wood, some with a little segmentation, with a cigar label on the lower barrel.


----------



## Halfcaff (Sep 4, 2010)

That is a great idea too.  I have a bunch for cigar kits laying around.  I with have to try that out and see how it goes.  Thanks for the idea. 

I have been making and selling cigar punches done the same way with a band in the middle.  They have been a big seller.


----------



## johnnycnc (Sep 4, 2010)

Those are fantastic!!


----------



## aggromere (Sep 4, 2010)

Thanks buttercup. Your couplers make it a lot easier to make them. You should let folks know about them, maybe you could sell some. If you just gotta have the centerband (with no centerband) joint in the pen exact, it is the only way I have found to do it.

Yea i just bought 10 punch kits, but haven't made any yet.  Post some pics if you don't mind.


----------



## johnnycnc (Sep 4, 2010)

aggromere said:


> Thanks buttercup. Your couplers make it a lot easier to make them. You should let folks know about them, maybe you could sell some. If you just gotta have the centerband (with no centerband) joint in the pen exact, it is the only way I have found to do it.
> 
> Yea i just bought 10 punch kits, but haven't made any yet.  Post some pics if you don't mind.



SHHH! I'm busy enough!:biggrin: 
My vocation keeps getting in the way of my avocation.
Glad they are working well for you; they were your idea, I just carved them in steel.


----------



## Stick Rounder (Sep 5, 2010)

Those are great looking pens.  Looks like the real thing.  Amazing!
I hope you don't mind me commenting.  Johnny CNC is too modest, I think everyone needs to buy some between center bushings.  I have bought several over the past few months with GREAT customer service and lightening fast shipping.  Thank you.


----------



## aggromere (Sep 5, 2010)

Yes, I agree about Johnny.  I would like to seem someone write a tutorial about him, lol.


----------

